# X pipe



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have Cat back SLP exhaust is an X pipe a good idea is there any gains or just sounds


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Slp catbacks come with an x pipe.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Slp catbacks come with an x pipe.


Lol then I guess the owner before me did some homemade operations lol is it worth buying the SLP name X pipe or will any same size as SLP X pipe do the same job ?


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

My car is all half right lol it came with an after market cam and stock springs and heads I now know I have a half right SLP exhaust which now I might as well say I got some pipes and SLP resonators lol


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Any 2.5" x pipe will do.


----------

